# Посоветуйте доктора в Сумах



## NextLogika (14 Авг 2013)

День добрый

Несколько лет назад я уже сталкивался с проблемой онемения рук в положении лежа, был у мануального терапевта Науменко в Ахтырке. Тот в течении полу часика легкими постукиваниями пробежался по позвоночнику, говорит немножко подправил и проблема ушла.

Может кто сталкивался с такой же бедой? Может посоветовать доктора здесь, в Сумах?


----------

